# New Kindle Screen Frozen



## mits38 (May 27, 2011)

Hi
I bought a new Kindle, I charged and tried to power on. Since then I am getting an unresponsive screen. Nothing comes up and see the same kindle standard image. I tried all the steps like holding the power button for 20 seconds to reset. Still no luck. I am attaching the image of the screen. Any idea what can I do?Link to the image ---> http://twitpic.com/53iv90

Please advice, feeling so bad for not being to able to use the new kindle even a single time


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

If it's in a hinged cover, try taking it out of the cover and then hold the power button closer to a minute.  20 seconds is not long enough (I don't think) to reset it.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Looks like you may need a more hardcore reset than just the 20 sec. power one. Can't quite remember how to do it but I would call amazon. I've had to call _tons_ of times (no really) and they have always been really great. What's even better is that if they can't get you going they send off a new one to you right away. I'm on my 4th one of the second generation. There was some update the fried the last ones. Good luck!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

That's a cracked screen. It looks like the Kindle has been damaged in transit.

Do a Google Image search of "Kindle broken screen" or cracked screen and you'll see other images that look similar. The curved lines and black and white stripes are the clue.

Nothing you can do to recover it, I'm afraid, get on to Kindle Customer Services and they will ship you a new one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Agree with Morf. . .the screen is damaged. Contact Kindle Support and they'll send you a replacement straight away.


----------



## mits38 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks people for the help.

I tried ways suggested by you, nothing seemed to help. I made a call to customer support center, and they said it must be a problem with screen and have agreed to replace with a newer Kindle. Hopefully the new one should be good..


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

What a disappointment for your first Kindle.  Hope this next one is perfect.  It's definitely worth the wait.


----------

